# [SOLUCIONADO] access violation summary

## wurstburg

Hola, 

les pediria si por favor alguien sabe como solucionar el siguiente error:

```
--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-app-misc_-_lirc-0.8.3_pre1-11966.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Este error o algunos parecidos me aparesen al intentar hacer emerge de paquetes como por ejemplo lirc (el ejemplo que posteo) u otros programas tales como vmware o el driver de nvidia (el cual lo tube que instalar desde el .run y ya anda bien.

Por favor si alguien pudiese ayudarme seria de gran ayuda... estoy en un core2duo pero corriendo todo a 32 bits.

Al instalar gentoo tube un fallo en la instalacion(livecd) que me sucedia siempre por lo que tube que instalar todo desde consola solo con los paquetes base por lo que estoy hace varios dias compilando y configurando todo. Habre hecho algo mal?

Muchas gracas

LucasLast edited by wurstburg on Sun Oct 28, 2007 11:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

actualiza al sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## sefirotsama

 *gringo wrote:*   

> actualiza al sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 
> 
> saluetes

 

¿¿Podrias explicar un poco a fondo?? eso es lo que siempre me ha pasado a mi con el driver de la targeta ipw3945 (maldito)... me daba un error como ese.... y la única manera humana de compilarlo era con: 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge ipw3945 ipw3945d
```

Y con el tiempo ese FEATURES="-sandbox" lo metí en una linia en el packages.keywords (y funciona). Pero nunca he quedado conecto con eso ni sé nada al respecto... si no me lo puedes explicar podrias dejarme un link o algo?

EDITO

```
[I] sys-apps/sandbox

     Available versions:  1.2.12 ~1.2.16 1.2.17 **1.2.18 ~1.2.18.1 [M]~1.2.20_alpha1-r2 [M]~1.2.20_alpha2

     Installed versions:  1.2.17(01:21:49 09/13/07)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         sandbox'd LD_PRELOAD hack
```

Acabo de hacer un sync y la ultima versión denominada estable para mi es 1.2.17...

----------

## gringo

pues no sé, yo uso ~arch pero está en estable para x86(_64). 

```
Keywords for sys-apps/sandbox:

                 | a a a h i m m p p p s s s s x x 

                 | l m r p a 6 i p p p 3 h p p 8 8 

                 | p d m p 6 8 p c c c 9   a a 6 6 

                 | h 6   a 4 k s   6 - 0   r r   - 

                 | a 4             4 m     c c   f 

                 |                   a       -   b 

                 |                   c       f   s 

                 |                   o       b   d 

                 |                   s       s     

                 |                           d     

-----------------+--------------------------------

1.2.12           | + + + + + + + + +   + + +   +   

1.2.16           | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~   ~ ~ ~   ~   

1.2.17           | + + + + + + + + +   + + +   +   

1.2.18           |                                 

1.2.18.1         | + ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ +   ~ ~ ~   ~   

1.2.18.1-r1      | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~   ~ ~ ~   +   

1.2.18.1-r2      | + + ~ + + ~ ~ + +   ~ ~ +   +   

1.2.20_alpha1-r2 | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~   ~ ~ ~   ~   
```

solo hace falta si usas un kernel >=2.6.23

saluetes

----------

## sefirotsama

que raro... hoy mismo he hecho un sync... despues de leer tu post... estaba en ~amd64 pero no  como 100% amd64.

En todo caso que es sandbox y/o donde puedo encontrar información al respecto para los errores de compilación como ese?

De todas maneras uso un kernel 22 (parcheado, un kamikaze, por incluir varias cosas que necesito...), según dices no me hace falta...

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> En todo caso que es sandbox y/o donde puedo encontrar información al respecto para los errores de compilación como ese?

 

el sandbox es mas o menos para "instalar software en un entorno seguro" y últimamente por los contínuos cambios en el kernel, se ha ahostiao con este para poder compilar módulos. A mi sólo me pasó a partir del 2.6.23 ( creo), pero puede pasar desde antes por lo que he leído.

Hay un documento oficial por ahi que explica como es sandbox y como funciona pero ahora no lo encuentro, sólo encuentro esto.

De cualquier manera actualiza a esa versión y listo  :Smile: 

saluetes

----------

## wurstburg

Muchisimas gracias a todos, solo tenia que instalar la nueva version de sandbox, lo raro es que esta no me aparecia en "emerge world" pero ya lo logure.

Igualmente sigo con problemas porque vmware no se descarga via emerge, sino que intente descargarlo desde la paguina oficial e instalarlo, pero me aparese el tipico error de rc0.d , si alguno sabe como solucionarlo o que esta pasando con el ebuild de vmware-workstation les agradeceria  :Very Happy: 

Atte 

Lucas

----------

## sefirotsama

como siempre, gracias gringo y suerte wurnstburg (no puedo ayudarte)

----------

